

Google Chrome Notebook Pilot Program (Cr-48) - panarky
http://google.com/chromenotebook

======
SingAlong
OK! cool! but whom do I report a bug to?

The list of states in the form doesn't change even after changing the country.
And there's no "other" option too in the state field. I ended up selecting a
US state even though my country is different.

~~~
jonknee
"The Pilot program is open to individuals, businesses, schools, non-profits
and developers based in the United States."

~~~
cryptoz
Sure. But they why let the user select a country? Right now, the form lets you
enter "123 Maple St, New York City, New York, Russia".

What?

~~~
jonknee
Sure, my point is the bug is that the country field is selectable, not that it
requires a state.

~~~
jcsalterego
It's a poor man's CAPTCHA.

~~~
deno
If it was meant to be CAPTCHA there's no need to make it selectable.

------
megamark16
I applied, but 140 characters doesn't give me much room to gush about why I'm
an awesome candidate for their pilot program. :-)

------
jjcm
I'm curious what they're looking for in the 140 character box. I put that as
I'm in the middle of the pacific ocean, I often have high latency issues
(which is a concern on a web focused OS). I would enjoy seeing some stats on
who they chose at the end of all of this.

------
sudont
We should do a retrospective to see who here gets one.

~~~
peregrine
I thought about putting news.yc in my little comment box but I decided against
it.

------
Bacchusnp
Did anyone get a confirmation that their application had been submitted

